# Film processing



## Wingutcg (Feb 19, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a place that I can mail in film get it developed,  and have the pictures put on CD at a decent resolution? I don't want prints just cd and the negatives.


----------



## matfoster (Feb 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## Professional (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish if you were in UAE, then i can do scanning for you [not developing as i am very new to film and i did my first film roll last week and developed in the lab and i scanned them myself by my new scanner, the results are bad because the film roll ruined by heat and my exposure was not spot on and focus was dead].


----------



## Orrin (Feb 25, 2010)

You might try the lab that B&H used for their mailers. It's A&I in California.


I am fortunate to have a local camera store in nearby Reno that develops
and scans to a 6MB image (3072x2048). It's Gordons Photo Service. You
might want to contact them and see if they do mail order.


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 26, 2010)

When you check out processing prices, pay attention to the difference between the cost of develop only and develop and scan.  Chances are not too many rolls will add up to the cost of a decent flatbed.


----------



## Samys805 (Feb 26, 2010)

Samy's Camera in Santa Barbara, Ca.  We accept mail-in orders and process both E6 and C41 using Refrema dip and dunk machines. We can scan your film to cd also. Check us out at  www.samys805.com to see out services and prices.  Good Luck


----------



## Skelly (Feb 28, 2010)

www.coopersimaging.com
They are in Norwich, CT and do most of their business by mail-in.  I found them after the local Ritz closed up shop and they do great work.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lately, I've been sending most of my film to Mpix...  They're a little higher than a few other places I've tried, but I like them.  They'll send you mailers for free, you pay to get your negs back.  I think it's $0.19 per frame.

They return the film uncut, and in pretty good shape.  I haven't noticed any scratches so far.

Turn around time is about a week.

I don't get CD's, but they do offer them.  I'm not sure how much they are...

They only do C-41 though...

I use A&I sometimes too.  They're OK.  I haven't been too impressed with their prints so far, but they are just proofs after-all...


----------

